# Harness Swap???????



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

I sent mine out today and each harness is in it's own little zip lockbag with Slick written on it.. Cya Slick


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Great Idea! Bruce we'll get in the next one. 99% of the people pulling harnesses don't use the type of hooks I do. Could be fun.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

did you get my harnesses?


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

The only ones that I have received so far are slicks. I will let you guys know what comes in the mail today.


----------



## BigEyeHunter (Nov 26, 2003)

Mine are done and going out in the mourning. 
I found some small craft bags to put them in 250 for $2.

Managed to come up with enough custom blades for all of you. 
The pattern I sent is killer everywhere, but is the best harnesss I have used for those spring eye's in shallow on St. Clair.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Nothing in the mail yesterday, I will keep you guys updated on what comes next. For those that haven't sent out you still have plenty of time to make the dead line.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Well that is strange. I sent them out monday priority mail. they were only going to port huron. I have a bad feeling now.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Andy, I got em in the mail today. Wipe that sweat off of the forehead.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Just finished mine tonight. They'll be in the mail first thing Monday.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Looks like I am not going to get a couple of the componets that I had hoped for as there seems to be a delay. So I will go with plan B and get them done this weekend. There all tied just waiting to piece them together.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Received so far.
andy capp 
slick 
tubejig 
I was going to put pics up of the ones that I received so far, but it may have an influence on the ones that have not been sent out.:evil: I dont want any of that. The two that I have are really sweet!!!!!! I am looking forward to the rest in a big way. Slick and andy, nice work guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey thats the smasher on erie. let me just tell you, if you are in them we had a 1 man limit in 15 minutes no lie.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

tubejig said:


> Received so far.
> andy capp
> slick
> tubejig
> I was going to put pics up of the ones that I received so far, but it may have an influence on the ones that have not been sent out.:evil: I dont want any of that. The two that I have are really sweet!!!!!! I am looking forward to the rest in a big way. Slick and andy, nice work guys!!!!!!!!!!


Can someone put pics of the harnesses they received, it would be helpfull for the rest of us to see what was made up and is working for you guys.

Bruce


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Sent them out two day priority this morning.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Tied mine up this weekend. I'll be sending them out in the next day or two. I'll post a pic when I find some time too.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Here is one of the ones's I tear the walleye up with..Cya Slick


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Slick how big are those beads 4 or 6mm. 
I was going to tie up some purple and gold but did not want to use the 4 mm beads.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Westlakedrive said:


> Hey Slick how big are those beads 4 or 6mm.
> I was going to tie up some purple and gold but did not want to use the 4 mm beads.



they are 6mm beads, I consider this my best harness.. I also run this same thing but in chrome and green or red with Gulp or the white twister tail shown above.. Cya Slick


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Here is the updated list for the ones that I have received. For those that are still working on em, you have until the 25th to get them in the mail. If not there will be a $10,000 fine, so get a move on.
andy capp 
slick 
tubejig
Zofchak
Big Eye Hunter


----------

